# The Dash Cam Appreciation Thread



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.

I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.

I forwarded the dash cam footage to my insurance company and gave them permission to pursue an insurance fraud claim against her and her insurance company. The next day, I receive this email from her insurance company...










followed by this check...










So my dash cam has already paid for itself 10 times over.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> So my dash cam has already paid for itself 10 times over.


And more importantly, it pointed out a cheating liar.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

dctcmn SWEET!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Picked up some creepy dude once. I think he was trying to pull something. He looked into the dash camera (mine looks like a GoPro) He kept starring into it really creepy. I think I might be a dead Uber driver if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


As I always say, always have a dash cam. One just never knows, and there is no reason not to have one. We've all seen how often pax lie about things, and I'd like to say it's just Uber/Lyft pax, but it's not, it's sadly society in general. Even people who don't ride share should have a dash cam, but EVERYONE who does ride share, even part time, really, really needs one. It's practically mandatory.

The best part of your story dctcmn is that her rates probably shot up through the roof.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This is probably one of my favorite stories I've read on here. Low-life fraudster gets exactly what she deserves and you get a sweet payout. Well done!

Great example of why we should save any dash cam footage from questionable incidents though I think most have g-sensors that will lock and save impact footage. Forget just rideshare, I'll never own another car without one installed. They are just too cheap and easy to install to not have these days.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Freakin Awesome!!!

Well done sir. Well done!


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

The benefits dash cam or recording devices in general provide


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


MODERATORS. Please feature this thread!!!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Gawd, I LOVE a happy ending!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> MODERATORS. Please feature this thread!!!!


I second the vote.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Similar story here. Backing out of a parking space, car behind me starts backing up. I'm on the horn and the guy doesn't stop. Hits me, then gets out yelling at me accusing me of hitting him.

Video to the insurance company, I get paid. Damage was easily buffed out.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Excellent.....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Snow and ice weather. Guy coming at me tries to change lanes or something, loses control, spins out and slams into my car.

He is in a rental car, does not have registration or proof of insurance with him. I get his license, phone and email, he says he will email me the ins info mañana.

Next day he emails me a website for his rental company, showing that they OFFER insurance. Uh, not good enough.

Next day, I get nothing from him.

Day 3 we chatted, he says he will get it to me, needs my ins info also. Okay, here is my info, send me yours please...

Day 4, still nothing. I texted that I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if I don't get his info I will be taking the footage to the police, they can investigate as a hit and run.

Day 5, his company calls and takes responsibility. Fixes car, gets me a rental, and pays me $1,000 for my week of lost wages.

Note, if I had reported as hit and run, my ins would have covered it, however they would not have given me the $1,000. Dash cam paid for 3x over.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone who has a good quality, affordable, easy to install & use dash cam - please list the name and model here.... asking for a friend.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

Vantrue N2 Pro


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

KungFuPanda said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro


Yep, it's awesome, especially for the price. I got mine on an Amazon lightning deal for $149.99. Much better than my old Falcon Zero.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

You are the man.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> MODERATORS. Please feature this thread!!!!


Finally someone listens to you


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Finally someone listens to you


I am checking the weather forecast now....Hell must have frozen over.

In all seriousness, I think it was an easy call for the Mod's. OP made an excellent post and it highlighted the importance of Dash Cams.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I don't play around. My phone is a dashcam. Once mounted on magnet holder. Pax don't know audio inside is being recorded. MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected. Stranger coming into my car doesn't expect privacy. 


http://imgur.com/OMBGQ


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Well played $$$$

Can you still sue her for a fraudulent claim? Might as well get all you can....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Why did you settle for 1500. I would have asked for another 0 at the end or threaten to take her lying a%% to court.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't play around. My phone is a dashcam. Once mounted on magnet holder. Pax don't know audio inside is being recorded. MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected. Stranger coming into my car doesn't expect privacy.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OMBGQ


Is there a certain app to download for that? I don't like the idea of having a camera in the PAX face but one that is incognito might be a good option. With all the weird stuff happening during rideshare it seems like good insurance against something like this or a rouge PAX.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected.


This one is tricky I think.
If 2 pax are talking to each other they have no reason to expect privacy. Obviously since you can hear everything.

However if a pax is talking to you, he can expect that conversation to be private between you two only.

***My posts do not constitute legal advice, nor do they create an attorney-client relationship.
There is no substitute for an informed attorney, who represents your interests. The free advice you get on any forum/blog is worth exactly what you paid for it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This one is tricky I think.
> If 2 pax are talking to each other they have no reason to expect privacy. Obviously since you can hear everything.
> 
> However if a pax is talking to you, he can expect that conversation to be private between you two only.
> ...


Yeah it is 1 party. The cam and I are 1. So long as I know I am recording the Audio, then I satisfied 1 party rule.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Is there a certain app to download for that? I don't like the idea of having a camera in the PAX face but one that is incognito might be a good option. With all the weird stuff happening during rideshare it seems like good insurance against something like this or a rouge PAX.


SVR Premium is app for Android. Inside car audio is sufficient. Outside facing cam is good for hit and run capture.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> As I always say, always have a dash cam. One just never knows, and there is no reason not to have one. We've all seen how often pax lie about things, and I'd like to say it's just Uber/Lyft pax, but it's not, it's sadly society in general. Even people who don't ride share should have a dash cam, but EVERYONE who does ride share, even part time, really, really needs one. It's practically mandatory.
> 
> The best part of your story dctcmn is that her rates probably shot up through the roof.


I like the idea of a dash cam for everyone. I can record toddler tantrums and show them at now-grown-toddler's engagement parties.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

My blackvue 750 duel cam comes tomorrow with that pro kit thing to hardwire it. I’m eager to get it installed asap professionally so it looks nice instead of crap with wires hanging here and there. I wonder what the cost will be.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> My blackvue 750 duel cam comes tomorrow with that pro kit thing to hardwire it. I'm eager to get it installed asap professionally so it looks nice instead of crap with wires hanging here and there. I wonder what the cost will be.


In my experience, there's usually a creative way to run the wires tucking them nicely so they're not visible. 
You should be able to do it without having to open things up.

Takes a little effort, but it will save you some money.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah it is 1 party. The cam and I are 1. So long as I know I am recording the Audio, then I satisfied 1 party rule.
> 
> SVR Premium is app for Android. Inside car audio is sufficient. Outside facing cam is good for hit and run capture.


Right on thanks for the tips !!!


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> As I always say, always have a dash cam. One just never knows, and there is no reason not to have one. We've all seen how often pax lie about things, and I'd like to say it's just Uber/Lyft pax, but it's not, it's sadly society in general. Even people who don't ride share should have a dash cam, but EVERYONE who does ride share, even part time, really, really needs one. It's practically mandatory.
> 
> The best part of your story dctcmn is that her rates probably shot up through the roof.


How true. You think Uber and Lyft would make them mandatory. Maybe they dont want the truth about their passengers???? Even with mine a rider made a complaint that I forced him to take him to a ATM and left that on my feedback. Once I finally told them to provide date and time and I would prove it all they did was reactivate my account and still threatened that this type of behavior is not tolerated??? So I got my 1st negative for some other driver who could of done this or he is just bs the whole story. You think they would want the footage to ban the customer though lets not loose a lying customer lets loose a good driver making us $$$?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> My blackvue 750 duel cam comes tomorrow with that pro kit thing to hardwire it. I'm eager to get it installed asap professionally so it looks nice instead of crap with wires hanging here and there. I wonder what the cost will be.


Damn!! That looks pretty nice. At this point I might just resign to the fact I need a camera for inside and out due to all the weird stuff that can happen. There goes my privacy stance. I guess if it comes up i conversation I can say it is wiped after each ride amd let them know it is there for insurance purposes or in case something weird happens.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Some people are so despicable.A few weeks ago, I had someone try to lie against me, for supposedly swiping their car, while pulling out of a parking space.They called Lyft, who in turn,stupidly deactivated my account,while I was on my way to pick up my passengers.Luckily,I was able to get through to a sensible tech support person within a few minutes with pictures of my white rental vehicle, with absolutely no blemish, & I was reactivated within an hour.Some folk are desperate opportunists!!! Glad you were compensated too!!!


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


I need one immediately. Is there a cheap one you can recommend?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Damn!! That looks pretty nice. At this point I might just resign to the fact I need a camera for inside and out due to all the weird stuff that can happen. There goes my privacy stance. I guess if it comes up i conversation I can say it is wiped after each ride hit is there in case something weird happens.


You don't owe anyone any explanation in your private vehicle.Just have a note in there that tells them they are being recorded ( for legal purposes),& if they don't like it they are free to exit.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> My blackvue 750 duel cam comes tomorrow with that pro kit thing to hardwire it. I'm eager to get it installed asap professionally so it looks nice instead of crap with wires hanging here and there. I wonder what the cost will be.


Should be no more than a hour labor at a repeatable car stereo installer.



crowuber said:


> I need one immediately. Is there a cheap one you can recommend?


*Falcon Zero F360+ HD DVR Dual 1080P Clips right to review mirror.*

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20*

*I have this one in both vehicles and the cameras turn so 1 can point outside and the other inside to watch passengers. You can leave it on so they know they are recorded or tap the button and you cant tell its not factory. The honest people will never even ask you about it. I know its one of the more expensive ones and I tried a few though this was the one for me. So easy to clip on you can just take it from car to car or on vacation so when Hertz blames you for something  oh no let me check my video. Everyone is becoming scammers today so protect yourself.*

*Hertz sent me a bill for $2,000.00 after renting a Diesel Range Rover in Germany saying I put regular fuel in it. Basically I told them thats the most amazing Diesel I ever rented and would like to purchase it? A few emails later I document everything and provided fuel receipt and iphone video of Diesel fill up. Basically their non speaking English or German employee only knew one word YES. So he made the mistake not me thank you to the man above for reminding me to document drop off.*


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

crowuber said:


> I need one immediately. Is there a cheap one you can recommend?


I use the Transcend DrivePro 520, but I've heard great things about BlackVue, too. This was the review that help me make my choice. I wouldn't go too cheap, because you need reliability, too-- but you can pick up good ones for about $150. I like the Transcend because it is a little bit larger so passengers and law enforcement tend to notice it. I'll always prefer to deter unwanted behavior than record it. The Transcend's 2nd camera swivels horizontally, so I can easily capture any interactions that take place at my driver's window with law enforcement or passengers who I'm refusing service.

I'm glad that this thread was featured, because I think it's a really important topic. I also think it's really important to store the videos as well, because sometimes it takes a while for someone to make an allegation. I use a 128gb SD card ($30-40) in the camera, which will record 12-14 hours+ with my 2 channel dash cam. After each night I download it to a 2TB external hard drive ($60-70) and once every few weeks, I upload those videos to Google Photos (which gives unlimited free storage). You could probably skip the external hard drive if you have fiber or another form of really fast internet and upload directly from the SD card to Google Photos.


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Damn!! That looks pretty nice. At this point I might just resign to the fact I need a camera for inside and out due to all the weird stuff that can happen. There goes my privacy stance. I guess if it comes up i conversation I can say it is wiped after each ride hit is there in case something weird happens.


Nope no more privacy in today's world. Had one since I started driving. Definitely get the dual camera so you can record outside and inside. If you get the 
*Falcon Zero F360+ HD DVR Dual 1080P*

*A bit expensive though like I posted it just clips to your mirror and you can turn the cameras that are hardly noticeable and shut the video footage off so they dont even know however I never had a honest person question it???? Makes you wonder the one that does ask does that record??? Yes to your stupid question then I say it uploads over the phone to the cloud live so they think the video is saved off site and not to do something and just steal the camera. Just a suggestion for anyone that feels unsafe with certain passengers or areas.


SurgeMasterMN said:



Damn!! That looks pretty nice. At this point I might just resign to the fact I need a camera for inside and out due to all the weird stuff that can happen. There goes my privacy stance. I guess if it comes up i conversation I can say it is wiped after each ride hit is there in case something weird happens.

Click to expand...

*


Excellent advice. definitely get a larger card than comes with it maybe 2 and swap them at night then download it to your pc etc. You will be kicking yourself when you need video from over a week ago or longer. And DONT cheap out this will save you someday when you need that plate number and your camera didn't get it. I hope you never will need it though if you do that $150.00 over $60.00 wont seem bad. If you look especially after this holiday season you can find them in many cars.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Some people are so despicable.A few weeks ago, I had someone try to lie against me, for supposedly swiping their car, while pulling out of a parking space.They called Lyft, who in turn,stupidly deactivated my account,while I was on my way to pick up my passengers.Luckily,I was able to get through to a sensible tech support person within a few minutes with pictures of my white rental vehicle, with absolutely no blemish, & I was reactivated within an hour.Some folk are desperate opportunists!!! Glad you were compensated too!!!


In winter I had dude who had old car and bummisb looking purposely slowdown to 1 miles per hour so he can get rear ended. When i changed lanes he was looking at me, he wanted me to rear end him so he can go to Chiro and get a settlement.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This one is tricky I think.
> If 2 pax are talking to each other they have no reason to expect privacy. Obviously since you can hear everything.
> 
> However if a pax is talking to you, he can expect that conversation to be private between you two only.
> ...


MN is a single party state anyway, so a conversation between him and a pax would be covered because he's one of the parties. I'd be more concerned about the conversation between the two pax. 

I'll send you a bill for $50 bucks for using my disclaimer.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> MN is a single party state anyway, so a conversation between him and a pax would be covered because he's one of the parties. I'd be more concerned about the conversation between the two pax.
> 
> I'll send you a bill for $50 bucks for using my disclaimer.


If 2 pax are talking and I am there with them, then I am also one of the parties lol. They know I can hear.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> If 2 pax are talking and I am there with them, then I am also one of the parties lol. They know I can hear.


Very true... but I wonder if the driver was deaf... hmmmmm


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> If 2 pax are talking and I am there with them, then I am also one of the parties lol. They know I can hear.


Technically you're not one of the parties unless you are involved in the conversation. However, as you said, expectation of privacy rules has you covered there, so you're good regardless. If you're ever worried about it for some reason, you can just interject yourself into the conversation.

Pax one: "Should we go to Sadie's, I hear their salsa is good."
Pax two: "I'm not sure, I've never tried them."
You: "I can tell you I eat at Sadie's a lot, and it really is good." (boom, you're a party) 

You don't have to really worry though, even if you aren't considered a party, expectation of privacy rules would cover you for their conversation. 

Mostly I was ripping on Noe a bit because he used my disclaimer.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Nice!

I'm also wondering how u can do rideshare with liability insurance only?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> As I always say, always have a dash cam. One just never knows, and there is no reason not to have one. We've all seen how often pax lie about things, and I'd like to say it's just Uber/Lyft pax, but it's not, it's sadly society in general. Even people who don't ride share should have a dash cam, but EVERYONE who does ride share, even part time, really, really needs one. It's practically mandatory.
> 
> The best part of your story dctcmn is that her rates probably shot up through the roof.


I have a dashcam covering the front of car a cam covering the interior pax,I am installing a dedicated cam to cover the rear view directly in back of car, next will be a cam covering driver side of car. Then final cam will be a portable go pro for anything needed. end game will be 5 cams 360 deg coverage. I have been attacked twice by pedestrians from driver side of car and once a guy was trying to suicide in DT traffic by charging cars head on. You can't have enough cams and GOOD cams at that.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Well played $$$$
> 
> Can you still sue her for a fraudulent claim? Might as well get all you can....


there may be statutory damages



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Is there a certain app to download for that? I don't like the idea of having a camera in the PAX face but one that is incognito might be a good option. With all the weird stuff happening during rideshare it seems like good insurance against something like this or a rouge PAX.


new professional cams are very small and discreet 1.5" x 1/2"for car interior


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Gawd, I LOVE a happy ending!


Notice how quick the insurance company was to immediately issue a check once they learned their party was at full fault? They want to close out the claim "in full" before your neck starts hurting.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm also wondering how u can do rideshare with liability insurance only?


His pax and everything else is covered by Ubers insurance while he and his car will only get liability. That is how it works. So if he gets in accident he will have to repair his own car or buy a new one.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm also wondering how u can do rideshare with liability insurance only?


I just meant that I don't carry comprehensive or collision on that car. I carry liability, uninsured/under insured, pip and gap at levels well above the state minimums. I also carry a $1 million umbrella policy which covers things such as auto accident liability if the damages exceed my auto policy limits, in addition to other policy limits I carry.

I used inaccurate language and thanks for asking for clarification.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

It truly doesn't matter how good of a driver you are. Or how good you are with people. Everyday when you step out into the world, you are putting your life in OTHER PEOPLES HANDS. I urge everybody, no matter how often you Uber, to get a dashcam. Protect yourself.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Damn!! That looks pretty nice. At this point I might just resign to the fact I need a camera for inside and out due to all the weird stuff that can happen. There goes my privacy stance. I guess if it comes up i conversation I can say it is wiped after each ride amd let them know it is there for insurance purposes or in case something weird happens.


I have mine out in the open, wire hanging in full display. I WANT them to notice it. I haven't had anyone object to it. I have had a number of people notice and ask about it. I say straight up it's for my CYA protection. I say I've seen too many stories of people making allegations that their creepy Uber Driver said/did something inappropriate. Most people understand and say they're fine with it. I also say something to the effect of 'don't worry you won't wind up on YouTube unless you do something stupid'. So far no one has.

Had a couple on a date that met serving on a grand jury. While they couldn't give me details, they said there were several cases they heard on the grand jury of Uber drivers having issues that would'v been easily resolved by dashcam footage.

It's also a GREAT deterrent for asshole behavior. Have had a few drunks where they were starting to turn into assholes and their less drunk friends noticed the camera and told drunkass to chill. People act differently when they know they're being taped.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I use the Transcend DrivePro 520, but I've heard great things about BlackVue, too. This was the review that help me make my choice. I wouldn't go too cheap, because you need reliability, too-- but you can pick up good ones for about $150. I like the Transcend because it is a little bit larger so passengers and law enforcement tend to notice it. I'll always prefer to deter unwanted behavior than record it. The Transcend's 2nd camera swivels horizontally, so I can easily capture any interactions that take place at my driver's window with law enforcement or passengers who I'm refusing service.
> 
> I'm glad that this thread was featured, because I think it's a really important topic. I also think it's really important to store the videos as well, because sometimes it takes a while for someone to make an allegation. I use a 128gb SD card ($30-40) in the camera, which will record 12-14 hours+ with my 2 channel dash cam. After each night I download it to a 2TB external hard drive ($60-70) and once every few weeks, I upload those videos to Google Photos (which gives unlimited free storage). You could probably skip the external hard drive if you have fiber or another form of really fast internet and upload directly from the SD card to Google Photos.


Very kind of you to take the time to explain all of this. I'm taking your advice!


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

So do you have one on front and rear and in the car? Or is it like the N2 pro?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

UbingInLA said:


> Anyone who has a good quality, affordable, easy to install & use dash cam - please list the name and model here.... asking for a friend.


 AzDome, great forward-facing footage, hard to see interior at night (but still decent, can see pax faces), $69 amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0755F96JM/?tag=ubne0c-20



Cableguynoe said:


> In my experience, there's usually a creative way to run the wires tucking them nicely so they're not visible.
> You should be able to do it without having to open things up.
> 
> Takes a little effort, but it will save you some money.


Yep, around the edges of fabric panels you can squeeze in the cables without ripping your car apart. Personally I'm just letting my power cables hang down to the 12v cig. lighter plug. A wire hanging in the center of my windshield doesn't obstruct my view of the road.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

KungFuPanda said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro


Ditto: Vantrue N2 Pro with 128GB card behind rearview mirror, to cover front traffic and inside pax.
Plus Vantrue X3 with 64GB card in the back, to cover rear traffic.
Each gives me 11-12 hours of coverage, depending on usage pattern.
(personal injury lawyer highly recommended to use separate front + rear cams)



crowuber said:


> I need one immediately. Is there a cheap one you can recommend?


You get what you pay for. Don't go for cheap: you will find something that can come back and bite you. Many cheap dash cams have a limit of 32GB memory card, which doesn't give enough hours of coverage.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Ditto: Vantrue N2 Pro with 128GB card behind rearview mirror, to cover front traffic and inside pax.
> Plus Vantrue X3 with 64GB card in the back, to cover rear traffic.
> Each gives me 11-12 hours of coverage, depending on usage pattern.
> (personal injury lawyer highly recommended to use separate front + rear cams)
> ...


Mine takes 64 gb. I just hope it doesn't choke within the month. All my life I've been taught it's moving parts that will fail. These cams have zero moving parts.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Snow and ice weather. Guy coming at me tries to change lanes or something, loses control, spins out and slams into my car.
> 
> He is in a rental car, does not have registration or proof of insurance with him. I get his license, phone and email, he says he will email me the ins info mañana.
> 
> ...


If you would have reported to your insurance company, it would have essentially been treated as 'Uninsured Motorist' - something many do not realize about such...you have to pay the deductible on that. You did well : )


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> After each night I download it to a 2TB external hard drive ($60-70)


I've been thinking about doing that, and actually started with swapping out a set of 2 cards for each of my front and rear cams. But... I'm highly concerned about wearing out (even breaking) the dash cam's card-slot mechanism, if I'm constantly removing and re-inserting cards into it. I've already had a laptop card slot fail on me.

I may be paranoid and/or overthinking it, but mechanical failure is very possible with over-use, and these components are not meant for constant use like this application. So, in my "concern" I've been thinking about adding this 4" extender to the dash cam, and that way I'm only constantly removing/inserting the memory card into this $4 extension which is cheap to replace. This extension is micro-SD plug to full-size SD slot, meaning I'd have to put the micro-SD memory card inside its full-size SD adapter, which in turn should help protect the micro-SD memory card itself.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GZNS55/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

In Russia, there is so much fraud about accident claims that practically EVERYONE puts a dashcam in their car for just this reason. 

Go to YouTube and look up “Russian dashcam” and you’ll see some of the wackiest road footage known to mankind.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> So do you have one on front and rear and in the car? Or is it like the N2 pro?


It's like the N2, where there are 2 cameras in the unit (one front facing, one rear facing). The main functional difference is that the DrivePro 520's interior camera swivels horizontally, while the N2 swivels vertically (I believe-- someone correct me on that if I'm wrong-- I know the whole N2 unit swivels, but I just want the interior cam to swivel).

That was the deciding factor for me. I want to be able to easily capture driver's side window interactions with law enforcement and passengers.



JMlyftuber said:


> Mine takes 64 gb. I just hope it doesn't choke within the month. All my life I've been taught it's moving parts that will fail. These cams have zero moving parts.


Most of the cams that say they take 64gb can also take a 128gb, just fyi. Mine is rated for 64gb, but I've always used a 128gb without issue.



New2This said:


> I have mine out in the open, wire hanging in full display. I WANT them to notice it. I haven't had anyone object to it. I have had a number of people notice and ask about it. I say straight up it's for my CYA protection. I say I've seen too many stories of people making allegations that their creepy Uber Driver said/did something inappropriate. Most people understand and say they're fine with it. I also say something to the effect of 'don't worry you won't wind up on YouTube unless you do something stupid'. So far no one has.
> 
> Had a couple on a date that met serving on a grand jury. While they couldn't give me details, they said there were several cases they heard on the grand jury of Uber drivers having issues that would'v been easily resolved by dashcam footage.
> 
> It's also a GREAT deterrent for asshole behavior. Have had a few drunks where they were starting to turn into assholes and their less drunk friends noticed the camera and told drunkass to chill. People act differently when they know they're being taped.


^^^^ This is my exact attitude. I have a larger cam and I have it mounted in such a way that I want people to notice it. I'd rather deter unwanted behavior than record it.

My ratings didn't take a hit when I installed it (I know that's a concern for some). I just tell pax that I pick up a lot of drunk people and it's for both of our protection.


----------



## Megan Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Welp time to get myself a dash cam I guess haha


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Dude, I would have lawyered up or threatened to. This would have been so easy for a lawyer. You could have easily gotten 5k. Once the insurance company saw that footage and were ready to settle you had them by the balls.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I use a Vantrue N2 Pro, and love it. The only concern with it that I have is that there isn't much side coverage, so I'm checking into side camera options. I drive only part time, and actually got the dash cam for my normal road usage (having it for ride share has just been a bonus, although everyone in ride share really should have one). I've seen too many cases where someone has backed into an innocent driver and claimed that they rear ended them, or claimed that they had a green light when they didn't, etc. So I wanted my rear (and front haha) covered. 

While I haven't had any accidents, I've gotten some great video of other idiots running red lights, and committing other illegal traffic violations (one day I'll post 'em), I do save them. I've never actually regretted having the dash cam and really can't think of a con to having one (at least in a single party state). I highly recommend having one. 

http://www.vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/29.html


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Woo hoo!!!


You're gonna love it, as I do mine!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lyft doesn’t care for dash cams. Look at this vague threatening email.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Living in Buffalo, NY, I assume I don’t have to worry about Uber giving me a hard time if a pax complains. Is anyone able to verify that?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I forwarded the dash cam footage to my insurance company and gave them permission to pursue an insurance fraud claim against her and her insurance company. The next day, I receive this email from her insurance company...


Can you release the footage from Dash Cam?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Lyft doesn't care for dash cams. Look at this vague threatening email.


That's not a threatening email. That's a "we're covering our ass(ets) by telling you that you need to know if you're in a 2 party state or not, and if you are, we warned you so we're off the hook" email. 



SpongemanGreg said:


> Living in Buffalo, NY, I assume I don't have to worry about Uber giving me a hard time if a pax complains. Is anyone able to verify that?


I can confirm for you that NY is a single party state, which means that if you're a party to the conversation (actively involved in it), then you have nothing to worry about.

Most states (I haven't reviewed NY law in detail) have a reasonable expectation of privacy standard as to happening to record conversations in the background that you aren't a party to. In those cases, you'd be covered as they can't expect that you (or your camera) wouldn't overhear their conversation. A cursory glance (I didn't go into great detail) at NY law would seem to indicate that they do have such a clause (as such you'd be ok). As always though, see my disclaimer below. 



Driv0rX said:


> Can you release the footage from Dash Cam?


I'd like to see that too.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> That's not a threatening email. That's a "we're covering our ass(ets) by telling you that you need to know if you're in a 2 party state or not, and if you are, we warned you so we're off the hook" email.


This came as I got my first less than 5* in months and 4 reports from the one person who rated me less than 5* Professionalism, Navigation, Cleanliness , and I don't remember the last. What got me is "Any reports that allege violations..." "We don't care if you break the law, only if the passenger thinks you did" is how I read that.



jlong105 said:


> This came as I got my first less than 5* in months and 4 reports from the one person who rated me less than 5* Professionalism, Navigation, Cleanliness , and I don't remember the last. What got me is "Any reports that allege violations..." "We don't care if you break the law, only if the passenger thinks you did" is how I read that.


Side bar question- Is that your service dog? If so, have you had any issues with pax complaining about the dog riding with you as a driver? I'm sure you've answered this a million times, but I am curious.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Side bar question- Is that your service dog? If so, have you had any issues with pax complaining about the dog riding with you as a driver? I'm sure you've answered this a million times, but I am curious.


Yes, she's my service dog. As my name implies, I'm autistic (Asperger's). Normally I get positive comments, either "she's so beautiful!" or the "it's great that you're out working" (I guess they assume I just do Uber and have no idea I have a real job hehe). Sometimes they don't notice her at all (she's usually laying in the front passenger floorboard). On a few rare occasions, I've had people refuse to ride with her (which is their right, if they aren't comfortable in my car, they shouldn't take the ride). I suppose I could be a jerk and charge them the cancel fee, but I don't. It happens so rarely (and I don't want to give Uber/Lyft any reason to question my legit cancel fees) that I just "do not charge" cancel them if they request it.

I don't do the bar crowd or anything like that, mostly I get business people, office people, etc just going from one place to another (I've set up the times and locations I drive to accomplish that and most of the time it works). The down side to that, is that it's usually min fare stuff. The plus side, is that it's fairly rare that I get even more than 2 pax, let alone 4. There have been a few times where I've had 3 or 4 and she's had to go into my floorboard. That was a bit awkward (for all of us I'd imagine).  Thankfully that's rare though. So a few minor complaints, but nothing that has been problematic.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Smart man and great investment


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


The company reviewed your video and wrote you a check within a 24 hr period?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Lyft doesn't care for dash cams. Look at this vague threatening email.


Read this posting here from a lawyer https://www.justanswer.com/law/a8qr1-uber-lyft-driver-indiana-dash-cam.html, it looks like IN does allow dash cams and is a one-party consent state. You might want to put warning signs in the front and back as well, to cover yourself further. I made mine in Photoshop and printed them on 4x6 photo paper.

If you tell that to Lyft, you should be fine. Better yet, put up the signs, take a photo, then tell Lyft and send them the photo.

Disclaimer fine print: you should also do your own legal research and/or obtain legal advice, I'm not a lawyer and this is not legal advice!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The company reviewed your video and wrote you a check within a 24 hr period?


That's the "hurry up and pay him off before he decides to come after us for a ton of other stuff because our insured is a lying piece of crud" clause.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Lyft doesn't care for dash cams. Look at this vague threatening email.


Here's exactly what I did: one warning sign on the back of each seat, and one hanging on the glovebox door.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> That's not a threatening email. That's a "we're covering our ass(ets) by telling you that you need to know if you're in a 2 party state or not, and if you are, we warned you so we're off the hook" email.


The first two look like that. Here is what the third one looks like:

Forget about being fired for assault, rape, rudeness, etc. Just have enough people complain about being recorded and Lyft will give you the boot.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> The first two look like that. Here is what the third one looks like:
> 
> Forget about being fired for assault, rape, rudeness, etc. Just have enough people complain about being recorded and Lyft will give you the boot.


Is that to someone in a two party state?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Is that to someone in a two party state?


I drive in Oregon and SW Washington. One is 2 party, the other is 1 party.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

If the complaints are coming from while in a two party state, I can see the concern. Of course you can counter with that you have signs, etc. But I can at least see Lyft's concern. If they are coming from the one party side of it though, I would simply reply back that those rides were in a one party state, they are welcome to review the laws regarding it, but there is nothing illegal about it, against a Lyft policy about it, and it actually enhances safety. If they'd had a policy, they'd have pointed to it in that email.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Mista T and I agree on this for sure, we have a TON of content when we retire driving for youtube vids lol I keep things private, but damn, I have some material to share for sure lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Been saving videos. When I no longer fear being let go, that YouTube action will spring to life!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I may wind up posting some of mine too.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Gawd, I LOVE a happy ending!


That's what she said


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The company reviewed your video and wrote you a check within a 24 hr period?


It took about a week from the counter claim to the check arrival.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Woo hoo!!!


I don't like the Blackvue dash cams (no screen, 2-piece clutter), but, there's a very sleek (not cheap) bracket to mount it to your mirror instead of adhesive on the windshield. https://blendmount.com/dashcam-blackvue.html


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Megan Sun said:


> Welp time to get myself a dash cam I guess haha


Not trying to sound creepy but if that's really your pic, or even if it's not but you're female, I'd have one ASAP. We have regular Meetups here and the female drivers all talk about guys being asses.

Having the dashcam should especially be mandatory for women.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


sweeeeet


----------



## Megan Sun (Mar 8, 2018)

New2This said:


> Not trying to sound creepy but if that's really your pic, or even if it's not but you're female, I'd have one ASAP. We have regular Meetups here and the female drivers all talk about guys being asses.
> 
> Having the dashcam should especially be mandatory for women.


Oh god that's terrible. Haven't had those experiences yet but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> This one is tricky I think.
> If 2 pax are talking to each other they have no reason to expect privacy. Obviously since you can hear everything.
> 
> However if a pax is talking to you, he can expect that conversation to be private between you two only.
> ...


"Reasonable expectation of privacy" probably does include a closed car. It would not include, say, a mini mart or an open air area.

But MN is a one party state, he doesn't need consent.



Megan Sun said:


> Oh god that's terrible. Haven't had those experiences yet but thanks for letting me know!


I've had drunk pax reach around and stroke my face and neck several times, guys "joking" about anally raping me, meth addicts in the car, all kinds of terrible stuff. I'm saving up for a good camera, expecting to purchase this week. I put it off for a long time because I tend to lean toward favoring privacy and allowing my pax to say what they want to say without feeling like I'll publish embarassing videos to YouTube.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


What kind of dash cam do you have


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ribak said:


> MODERATORS. Please feature this thread!!!!


I agree,it's a beauty!Lessons to be learnt


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

KurtRussell said:


> What kind of dash cam do you have


I have the Transcend DrivePro 520. This is the review that helped me decide to go with that particular model. 

I also use a 128gb SD card in it, so it can record for 12-14 hours or more. I have more posts in this thread that talks about why I chose that camera and how I store the video.

That said, it is an older camera and I've had it for a while, so there are probably newer, cheaper models with better features nowadays.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd love to know how the insurance company decided upon that amazingly precise damage amount.

I also wonder about the release they asked him to sign.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I'd love to know how the insurance company decided upon that amazingly precise damage amount.
> 
> I also wonder about the release they asked him to sign.


I took the car to a body shop of my choosing (which is known in my area for giving the highest estimate amount) and they wrote the estimate. That's how they came up with the dollar amount.

The only thing I signed was the back of the check- which states that by cashing the check I'm agreeing that it's for the full amount to be paid for the damage.

Edit to add: I see how people are thinking I got the check the next day from the wording in my first post. I got the email the next day, but it took another week for the check to arrive (I had to get an estimate and they had to approve it and cut the check). When I said "followed by this check...", I should have said "followed the next week by this check".


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I took the car to a body shop of my choosing (which is known in my area for giving the highest estimate amount) and they wrote the estimate. That's how they came up with the dollar amount.
> 
> The only thing I signed was the back of the check- which states that by cashing the check I'm agreeing that it's for the full amount to be paid for the damage.
> 
> Edit to add: I see how people are thinking I got the check the next day from the wording in my first post. I got the email the next day, but it took another week for the check to arrive (I had to get an estimate and they had to approve it and cut the check). When I said "followed by this check...", I should have said "followed the next week by this check".


"Thanks for paying for my repairs . Which I'm rightfully entitled to receiving since your customer damaged my vehicle . Now onto the legal issue at hand ... I'm going to meet with a lawyer and file a lawsuit against your customer."


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


That's what the lying birrrch gets!


----------



## MrMahogany (Jun 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Good for you!!! I just got in an accident myself a few weeks ago while transporting an Uber passenger- chick made a u turn in front of us from the lane to our RIGHT and we crashed. Luckily no injuries. I didn't have a dashcam, and she was trying to also fight liability. Luckily my passenger Served as my witness and his statements helped in her insurance finally accepting 100% liability.

I will not drive rideshare without a dashcam again. And now I'm gonna use a dashcam even when not driving for Uber.

As much as we'd like to trust people to do the right thing, a lot of them don't and its unfortunate. Nowadays without video proof it seems like its a losing proposition when something bad happens.

Im Happy you settled your deal, these things can be a real hassle.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been running with a Vantrue N2 Pro for about 6 weeks. Did 4 months of this before getting one, thankfully without issue. If anyone has noticed it, they didn't say anything. Have not seen any rating change either. Wife was asking why I thought I needed one. I said that I'd heard horror stories recently and also that "I drive drunk people."


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

MrMahogany said:


> Good for you!!! I just got in an accident myself a few weeks ago while transporting an Uber passenger- chick made a u turn in front of us from the lane to our RIGHT and we crashed. Luckily no injuries. I didn't have a dashcam, and she was trying to also fight liability. Luckily my passenger Served as my witness and his statements helped in her insurance finally accepting 100% liability.
> 
> I will not drive rideshare without a dashcam again. And now I'm gonna use a dashcam even when not driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


I actually got my dash cam prior to driving, expressly because you can't trust others to be honest and I've heard too many stories of people lying. Having it has been awesome. I highly recommend one for anyone (even not ride sharing), it's like insurance, most of the time you don't need it but when you do, you'll be really glad you have it.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I got mine after a few months driving. I had been debating getting one already when a drunk chick assaulted me. I called the cops and reported to Uber. Cops asked if I had video. I told them I did not. They said...

"Look, we believe you 100%. The shit we've seen, YOU wouldn't believe... But let me tell you what's going to happen... We'll go to her house (I had kicked (literally straight armed) them out of my car, but still had the drop-off address) and it'll be a 'he said, she said' thing BUT she has 2 drunk friends who are gonna back her story. Our advice? Leave it be, you're fine (no injuries to speak of), you've covered your ass by calling and meeting with us, but tomorrow, go and get a camera if you're going to keep doing this."

Ordered mine that night. It's paid for itself multiple times over - cleaning fees for people denying they did anything. Including this whopper...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/riders-get-out-i-see-stain-check-video-son-of-a.232969/


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

OUT STANDING!


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> And more importantly, it pointed out a cheating liar.


I report all accidents for that very reason!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


I've got to get one. Thanks for the Cattle prod!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


When you get hit by another car you can file a claim with the insurance that covers the car at fault. Something a lot of people do not know about.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> When you get hit by another car you _*should*_ file a claim with the insurance that covers the car at fault. Something a lot of people do not know about.


FIFY


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I have a dashcam covering the front of car a cam covering the interior pax,I am installing a dedicated cam to cover the rear view directly in back of car, next will be a cam covering driver side of car. Then final cam will be a portable go pro for anything needed. end game will be 5 cams 360 deg coverage. I have been attacked twice by pedestrians from driver side of car and once a guy was trying to suicide in DT traffic by charging cars head on. You can't have enough cams and GOOD cams at that.
> 
> there may be statutory damages
> 
> new professional cams are very small and discreet 1.5" x 1/2"for car interior


Might be cheaper to just get a 360° cam. The ones that are out right now are 4-600 give or take


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> Might be cheaper to just get a 360° cam. The ones that are out right now are 4-600 give or take


The only 360 I have seen is the $800 garmin


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Always good to see justice justice done.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Well done sir. But why would you exchange "your" insurance info with her. She already claimed fault at the scene of the accident just have her info handy and don't give out your Insurance. If she doesn't pay up call her insurance company for claim.


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's totally amazing. How in the world could that person who sent the email not know the difference between your and you're? Totally amazing.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Millio007 said:


> Well done sir. But why would you exchange "your" insurance info with her. She already claimed fault at the scene of the accident just have her info handy and don't give out your Insurance. If she doesn't pay up call her insurance company for claim.


She didn't claim fault at the scene, nor did she accuse me of being at fault.



jafi_112 said:


> Wow, that's totally amazing. How in the world could that person who sent the email not know the difference between your and you're? Totally amazing.


That bothered me as well.


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I was offline (of course) and a gal pulled out from a parallel parking spot and hit me. Fortunately, my door molding took almost all of the damage, so I wasn't going to report it because I don't carry comprehensive or collision on my car, only liability. I knew I could fix it for less than $50 once the weather warms up.
> 
> I didn't even get mad at her and simply asked if she was ok and exchanged insurance info with her. However, the next day, my insurance company calls me to tell me that she filed against my policy and said I hit her while she was backing into her spot.
> 
> ...


You weren't expecting that money, right

I think you Should share the money with all of us... LOL JK


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

I drive SUV, so I have a commercial/taxi license as well. One night at 2AM, on my way home I stopped at my local Walmart to pick something up. As I walk up to the doors, this guy walks up to me and asks if I was the taxi they called for him. I told him I wasn't on duty at the moment and went into the store and picked up the few things I wanted. On my way back out, he was still sitting there. Said that supposedly they called him a taxi hours ago and it never showed up. (Not that uncommon in these parts). He asked if I would take him home if he paid me $75. I didn't really want to, but I felt bad for the guy.. Sittin at Walmart at 2AM with no way home. He lived just over an hour away. So, I took him home. When we got close things started getting shady.. He had me drop him off around the corner from the motel where he said he was staying.. He leans forward, hands me a Visa gift card and says there's $50, I'll be right back with $30 cash. Right then I knew I'd been had. Quick check on the balance of the gift card showed $0. I debated on what to do for a few minutes, then I decided to call the police. The police showed up and I was able to give them the attached image showing the guy. They said they'd see if they could track him down. They asked if they found him if i would not press charges if he just paid what he owed me. I said that was fine. The next day, I got a call from the police officer. They had found him. He was supposed to be calling me to make arrangements to pay. He called me later that day. So the cam didn't totally pay for iteself yet, but it's on the way there...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Technically you're not one of the parties unless you are involved in the conversation. However, as you said, expectation of privacy rules has you covered there, so you're good regardless. If you're ever worried about it for some reason, you can just interject yourself into the conversation.
> 
> Pax one: "Should we go to Sadie's, I hear their salsa is good."
> Pax two: "I'm not sure, I've never tried them."
> ...


Eh. You're covered the minute you open your mouth to greet the pax and verify identity and destination.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh. You're covered the minute you open your mouth to greet the pax and verify identity and destination.


I guess it would depend on how long a ride it was too. While I'm not aware of a set specific time, after so long of not being involved in the conversation an argument could be made that you were no longer a party to it. It's kinda a moot point anyway though, as you'd need a specific case to be argued to get an answer, and odds are that even if you were no longer considered a party anymore, expectation of privacy would kick in and save you. So.. tomato/tomahto.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Vantrue N2 pro also, here... thing is totally portable, too, I take it off the windshield and in the house every time I go out to Uber. Its a great device!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KungFuPanda said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro


How is that different from the regular N2?


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

Fargle said:


> How is that different from the regular N2?


Much better night vision on the inside cam.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> The lesson I take from this is to NEVER feel bad about someone else's predicament, especially if they're in front of WalMart. Otherwise if you're taking him off the books for a set amount, why not ask him for cash up front?


Yeah the main lesson learned for me was cash up front for taxi rides.


----------



## JJMOM9804 (May 10, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't play around. My phone is a dashcam. Once mounted on magnet holder. Pax don't know audio inside is being recorded. MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected. Stranger coming into my car doesn't expect privacy.
> 
> You're right. I was about to buy a dash cam from Amazon when I thought "Why spend the money?" I went to the Google Play store, found several dash cam apps, and downloaded one called Drive Recorder. After testing I found it to be a great app that does everything the expensive models do, but for free. The video quality is outstanding on my Galaxy S8+and I installed a SIM card to put all the recordings on.
> 
> Even though I don't Uber/Lyft anymore, this is still an invaluable tool for everyday, regular driving. One never knows what they might record to help someone else.





Ozzyoz said:


> I don't play around. My phone is a dashcam. Once mounted on magnet holder. Pax don't know audio inside is being recorded. MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected. Stranger coming into my car doesn't expect privacy.
> 
> You're right. I was about to buy a dash cam from Amazon when I thought "Why spend the money?" I went to the Google Play store, found several dash cam apps, and downloaded one called Drive Recorder. After testing I found it to be a great app that does everything the expensive models do, but for free. The video quality is outstanding on my Galaxy S8+and I installed a SIM card to put all the recordings on.
> 
> Even though I don't Uber/Lyft anymore, this is still an invaluable tool for everyday, regular driving. One never knows what they might record to help someone else.





Ozzyoz said:


> I don't play around. My phone is a dashcam. Once mounted on magnet holder. Pax don't know audio inside is being recorded. MN state law allows me to recoed audio as long as no privacy is to be expected. Stranger coming into my car doesn't expect privacy.
> 
> You're right. I was about to buy a dash cam from Amazon when I thought "Why spend the money?" I went to the Google Play store, found several dash cam apps, and downloaded one called Drive Recorder. After testing I found it to be a great app that does everything the expensive models do, but for free. The video quality is outstanding on my Galaxy S8+and I installed a SIM card to put all the recordings on.
> 
> Even though I don't Uber/Lyft anymore, this is still an invaluable tool for everyday, regular driving. One never knows what they might record to help someone else.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Is this a glitch? Why are u quitiqu?


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Shad said:


> I drive SUV, so I have a commercial/taxi license as well. One night at 2AM, on my way home I stopped at my local Walmart to pick something up. As I walk up to the doors, this guy walks up to me and asks if I was the taxi they called for him. I told him I wasn't on duty at the moment and went into the store and picked up the few things I wanted. On my way back out, he was still sitting there. Said that supposedly they called him a taxi hours ago and it never showed up. (Not that uncommon in these parts). He asked if I would take him home if he paid me $75. I didn't really want to, but I felt bad for the guy.. Sittin at Walmart at 2AM with no way home. He lived just over an hour away. So, I took him home. When we got close things started getting shady.. He had me drop him off around the corner from the motel where he said he was staying.. He leans forward, hands me a Visa gift card and says there's $50, I'll be right back with $30 cash. Right then I knew I'd been had. Quick check on the balance of the gift card showed $0. I debated on what to do for a few minutes, then I decided to call the police. The police showed up and I was able to give them the attached image showing the guy. They said they'd see if they could track him down. They asked if they found him if i would not press charges if he just paid what he owed me. I said that was fine. The next day, I got a call from the police officer. They had found him. He was supposed to be calling me to make arrangements to pay. He called me later that day. So the cam didn't totally pay for iteself yet, but it's on the way there...


Shad what camera do you use? Nice night image.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I got a ticket almost 2 years ago for "Not Yielding the right away to a pedestrian" I was turning right had a green arrow and the crosswalk had the go ahead white walking dude I was waiting for a man to cross when he stopped and waived me to go in front of him so I did . Low and behold a cop was behind me and pulled me over giving me a $250 ticket and 4 points . I ended up just paying it and it getting reduced to 2 points as it was my first ticket in 8 years and I didn't want to deal with all the hoop la of taking it to court . However I bought a dash cam right after this if I would have had this I could have shown the DA and probably gotten it dropped right away


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

maybe not and he’s probably say some crap like “the law’s the law” 

my favorite quote from childhood “Sorry ma’am, but it’s the laaaaawwww of the west!”


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Prius Mike said:


> Shad what camera do you use? Nice night image.


I use the Blackvue DR650S-2CH-IR. I've been pretty pleased with it.


----------



## BellesAZ (Feb 20, 2018)

KungFuPanda said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro


Thanks KungFu.. just bought the Vantrue N2 Pro for my car upon reading this thread and on Day One of using it, it captured some jackass in the car ahead of me hitting his little girl in the car ahead of me. She wasn't in a car seat and while going through the construction zone, he must have seen the cops ahead. He backhanded her so hard, she flew up against the passenger door in the backseat and I didn't see her pop up again for several minutes. Then he reached back and HIT HER AGAIN! I got home and forgot all about the dash cam!! We pulled the disc and watched the entire incident on my husbands computer. I just got off the phone with the PD - and they may ask for footage, but will definitely send an officer over to his house for a welfare check - awesome camera.. and it may have just paid for itself!! Thanks so much.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

wow!! update us if you are able to.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BellesAZ said:


> Thanks KungFu.. just bought the Vantrue N2 Pro for my car upon reading this thread and on Day One of using it, it captured some jackass in the car ahead of me hitting his little girl in the car ahead of me. She wasn't in a car seat and while going through the construction zone, he must have seen the cops ahead. He backhanded her so hard, she flew up against the passenger door in the backseat and I didn't see her pop up again for several minutes. Then he reached back and HIT HER AGAIN! I got home and forgot all about the dash cam!! We pulled the disc and watched the entire incident on my husbands computer. I just got off the phone with the PD - and they may ask for footage, but will definitely send an officer over to his house for a welfare check - awesome camera.. and it may have just paid for itself!! Thanks so much.


Wow, quite the exciting first day for your new dashcam! Having been using the N2 Pro myself for a few months now, I'd suggest a couple things you might want to consider:

If you're using the loop recording mode (which is recommended), make sure to keep the default of 3 minutes so the files don't get too large.
The G-sensor is meant to detect collisions and lock the current video file so it won't be overwritten by the loop recording. Unfortunately, as I found out the hard way, most bumps and potholes will trigger this. You will unknowingly end up with an endless supply of locked files on the memory card (I found out the hard way), which in turn keeps taking away from your card's available space. Either set the G-sensor to low sensitivity, or disable it altogether (what I did).
Make sure you have the recommended Samsung memory model, cheaper brands or even cheaper models from Samsung may give you performance headaches. They recommend this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20 for 128GB cards, and this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XX2GL1L/?tag=ubne0c-20 for 64GB cards.
The current version of the N2 Pro does indeed support the correct 128GB memory cards (see #3), despite much confusing commentary on Amazon feedback. That's what I'm using, and it gives me about 11 to 12 hours (depending on usage patterns) of footage for each of the front and rear lenses. Personally I would not use less than 128GB, because I'd get much less footage and less retention. If you drive rideshare more than 5 hours a day, you would want 128GB. I go one step further by having two 128GB cards and swapping them out -- this doubles my video retention. If they weren't that awfully expensive, I'd get myself one for each day of the week!
Amazon sells a nifty bracket to clip dashcams to the stem of your rearview mirror. I found it to be a useful option, it lets me tuck the N2 almost behind my mirror (hangs just low enough to catch the interior) and I don't have to worry about how suction cups can suck (no pun intended!). The Amazon feedback is also misleading and confusing on support for Vantrue dashcams, but I can state from my own experience that the current version of this bracket works for both Vantrue X3 and Vantrue N2 Pro models.
I also do a lot of non-rideshare driving, in multiple driving sessions (ie, lot of turn on and turn off the car) which in turn creates additional new video files in the dashcam, some of which may be short. After a few weeks of this, file storage on the memory card can become too fragmented, which degrades performance and can cause issues for the dashcam. As the manufactured recommends, I use its menus to format the memory card at least once a month.
By the way, I went a step further and installed a second single-lens dashcam in the back of my car, looking at traffic behind me, to protect myself against traffic issues happening back there which the front dashcam will not necessarily see. I did this based on recommendation from a rider who turned out to be a personal injury lawyer, plus paranoia from a bad experience where someone behind me caused damage to my car and claimed I hit them.


----------



## BellesAZ (Feb 20, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Wow, quite the exciting first day for your new dashcam! Having been using the N2 Pro myself for a few months now, I'd suggest a couple things you might want to consider:
> 
> If you're using the loop recording mode (which is recommended), make sure to keep the default of 3 minutes so the files don't get too large.
> The G-sensor is meant to detect collisions and lock the current video file so it won't be overwritten by the loop recording. Unfortunately, as I found out the hard way, most bumps and potholes will trigger this. You will unknowingly end up with an endless supply of locked files on the memory card (I found out the hard way), which in turn keeps taking away from your card's available space. Either set the G-sensor to low sensitivity, or disable it altogether (what I did).
> ...


Wow, great advice. I'll be sure to read (and heed) all of it. I just ordered the 128GB memory card - your advice on that is spot on. Installing the dash cam clip this week. Fantastic advice. Thanks so much!


----------

